# Construction Cost



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay men and ladies, I have a question. I have never paid anyone in my life for construction. But we all get older and wiser, I suppose. Mrs. Larry is getting new French Doors for the family room, why because as Don says she deserves it.

These are not typical 6 foot wide doors. These are 8 foot wide and cost as much as a good used car. Very nice custom built doors made locally at 100 year old Millworks shop.

I have a bid for $1,000.00 to install. I trust this guy as he is a son of very old farm friend. In fact the mans Dad graduated high school with my wife.

Does this seem reasonable or should I suck it up and do it myself as always.

Larry


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

It always sounds high for an "Easy" job....

Anything good now days is soooo $$$.

I wanted a 240 line ran to my AC, 15 feet $800 bucks ????

Had a timing chain cover gasket changed $10 for the gasket. $700 labor.

Suck up and pay the contractor is what I would say.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

have a contractor install the custom doors, then when Murphy's Law kicks in it's someone else's problem............


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yup. and at a grand it's probably still barely worth his time to do it. lil jobs are not money makers for contractors

if you feel you can do it,I would say go for it.

but I have seen many a homeowner that thought they were the jack of all trades and most of them knew just enough to f it up.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

$1000 if he does it $2000 if you try to do it and he has to fix it you know how it goes 8 foot doors are heavy man


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I was a glazier for 10 years when I was younger and could work construction. Your bid for $1k doesn't seem to bad. Consider that the doors you have ordered are not standard size and are "custom" and the color of your choosing. Take into account the size of the IGU or insulated glass unit that will be put in each door because glass isn't cheap. Then there could be muntins installed in the IGU or even a shade. Also take into account the type of hardware and color choice (hinges, handle and latch, threshold). Now look at the labor involved, the price of good quality caulking the contractor will mostly use and also the fact that the contractor will haul away any refuse and old product. And on top of all that, the contractor, if he/she is a good one and reputable, will most likely have a warranty on labor and product. The best part about all of it, you can sit back, have some ice cold lemonade and watch.

I would suggest, depending on what side of your home the doors are on, possibly asking about Low-E glass as it helps with heating and cooling by deflecting the suns rays. If the door is near a road or somewhere where there is a lot of noise, you could also request the IGU's to be argon filled as this will help deaden any sounds coming from outside the residence. Last but not least, make sure that the contractor is putting quality hardware on the doors such as hinges and latches. It's also a good idea to install a deadbolt on this style of door as it will provide extra security as you will not rely on only the handle and lath lock.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You didn't give much information on the door install. Is there a hole there already, or is the door be'in installed in an existing wall. Are you providing all materials for the job. A door is a door--- doesn't matter if it cost $100 or $5000. I would think for a grand, the fella is bend'in you over a bit.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I did not give enough info.

It will be a replace of an existing 50 year old slider with two 4 foot doors, one stationary the other the slider. So there is the removal, disposal and materials for install.

Siding to remove and re hang also new inside trim work to match to existing.

I would say this will be a 2 man job because of the weight and size.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yup, thousand seems plenty cheap


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pay the guy, Mrs. Larry would like you to relax.

Be careful with those French doors, every time a German knocks hard they just open up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

movie quote..."the French cannot be trusted"


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pay the man but not 'till you've held his feet to the fire. Or, get more bids on the work to ease your mind.

If the contractor is licensed, insured and has legitimate help, he has a lot more costs of business to take into consideration with any job quotes. As a licensed residential builder (in a previous life), the cost seems reasonable to me.

Trust is intangible, but could be a deciding factor.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Is the existing door opening the right size for the new doors? Or would the opening need to be remodeled? Takes me about 15 minutes to install an exterior door, but that doesn't include siding, insulation, trim and any drywall and interior trim. Like catcapper said, a door is a door regardless of size. It just depends on the labor that is entailed in rest of the project.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Except those dang lead-filled doors in the doctor's X-ray room I worked on years ago. Took 2 men and a boy to lift them on their hinges. Got to tear some walls down in the renovation and to this day have some fine pure lead sheets from the job. Made a lot of muzzleloader bullets with the heavy metal.


----------

